# S2 9.2C Thoughts



## clenaghen (Jun 10, 2013)

I am making plans in the next couple of years to make a big life change and give the liveaboard life a shot. I live in Idaho so my exposure to blue water sailboats is very limited. In the mean time I have been absorbing all the reading about sailboats I can, especially in regards to liveaboard considerations. 

In reviewing the vast array of different sailboats, the S2 9.2C or 11C has caught my attention, primarily because of the cabin layout. The 9.2C (30') has probably the most liveable space of any 30' boat I have researched. 

Question I have is what are the general thoughts concerning S2 boats, and also center cocikpits in general. 

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

It's definitely a unique model, has a bit of a cult following, and would make a decent liveaboard for a single person. We just sold a 9.2C a few months ago. They fit a lot of stuff into the 30 feet, so there are some compromises. On the plus side, the head is pretty good size, and the aft cabin has a nice size berth. The passageway to get back there is low and narrow, requiring you to stoop. Engine access is somewhat limited. On deck, the tradeoff for the space below is a relatively small, shallow cockpit. You sit up high, so it feels different if you're used to aft cockpits. Best advice is to get aboard one, poke around, and see how you think you would do with that as your living space.


----------



## clenaghen (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. Like I said, this one caught my attention so I thought I would get any feedback I could. I have read that they S2 is not the best sailing vessel, little sluggish. 

And yes, it is just going to be myself living on the boat. I do like the idea of separate berths on the 9.2C when I do have a visitor/family. But as I mentioned, I am a couple years out from pulling the trigger on the move so I have time to research different boats. I am going to be down in the Keys in a few weeks and plan on checking out the boats that are for sale in the area.


----------



## Frogwatch (Jan 22, 2011)

I am a fan of S2 because they generally seemed to do things right without overdoing them. On my 8.5M S2, the rigging is just a bit bigger than most other comparable sized boats. There are a few things they did wrong (tiny engine, no access to below cabin sole, no grab rails on cabin top INSIDE) but the basic boat is well done. I have never really liked the center cockpit 30 S2 cuz I like aft cockpits but that is a matter of preference. Many people including myself like the way the S2 cabins are designed and fitted out, it seems to be a matter of aesthetics and them using lighter wood. The use of the carpeting to line the cabin draws criticism but ti seems to work. I do wonder if that carpeting holds mold and odors though.


----------



## patrscoe (May 9, 2011)

I know a few people that just do not like S2s for one reason or another. 
We have a S2 11.0A, not a C. I am not familiar with the sailing characteristics of the center cockpit model but our aft sails nicely and is a solid sailboat. Our aft is not sluggish, especially with a feathering prop, full batten sail and a nice 130% & 150% genoa. In 12 kt winds, sails on a reach from 6.5 to near 7 knots, pending waves, etc... and have been out in 25 kts plus winds (without children, of course), while reefed, well balance for the conditions and most importantly, I was able to maintain good control during the worse conditions. But it is not designed to win regattas. Ours has a displacement of 15,000 and that is dry and new, so I would expect it is more like 16,000 now plus gear and people. I looked at Bristol 35.5 but felt that for my needs and family, the S2 was a better fit. And also received excellent feedback from current and previous owners.
The interior is roomy and I would believe that the center cockpit would provide even more space. The interior is teak throughout with solid teak drawers and doors. Teak and holly wood floors, large fuel tank and fresh water tank for a 36', and has a 11'-11" beam.

In reference to the engine, access to the engine, shaft, stuffing box, etc... Engine is a Yamnar 27hp with a heat exchanger - plenty of engine to move the sailboat at hull speed without full throttle. Great engine access by pulling the stairs out and / or pulling the long access board out on the starboard side. You are able to reach and work on everything including the stuffing box, shaft, change the oil, battery banks, etc... We had a Pearson 35 before this sailboat and one night a line got wrapped around her shaft (people leaving their lines in the water at the their docks...), and started to leak quit a bit at the stuffing box. Tried until 1:00am in the morning in reaching the stuffing box, non-the-less trying to tighten up the nut on the stuffing box. I still have scars on my body from that night... 

Overall, we are happy with the Aft model, build and designed.


----------



## adki110 (Feb 27, 2011)

I had a 1979 model 9.2C on Long Island Sound for 10 years. Solid boat, underpowered with the original Volvo MD7A, replaced with a 16 hp Vitus that provided plenty of push. With good sails it would hold its own with most anything.


----------



## jnorten (Aug 18, 2009)

I was just on BOTH a 9.2A and a 9.2C earlier this month--each was for sale.

Their hulls are exactly the same. The rigging might be a little different due to cockpit location, but nothing significant that I recall. So, I guess they'd perform quite similar.

Now, some specifics:

The 9.2C has a LARGE head (for a 30' boat) with an actual, separate shower/tub. Most other 30 footers I've been on the entire head compartment becomes the shower. I don't know if I'd actually shower on any 30 footers (usually a damp washcloth and soap does the trick for me for 3-5 daylong trips). But, I could see the shower location being an excellent out of the way spot for wet foul weather gear, etc.

The aft cabin has a true double berth. It's a very private cabin--the cockpit really separates it from the main cabin. You access it via a short "hallway" to port of the cockpit. In this hallway is also the nav station. I really like the uniqueness of this aft cabin. HOWEVER, although large, the aft cabin really seems stuffy to me. I'm not prone to motion sickness, but I feel like with ANY motion whatsoever, this cabin might be unusable by even folks not prone to motion "issues".

Also, because the center cockpit thrusts the main cabin forward, the v-berth suffers. Most 30 footers have an actual door (folding style or not) separating the v-berth from the main cabin (as does the 9.2A). The 9.2C, however, has just a curtain separating the v-berth from the main cabin. The v-berth didn't seem much smaller than a normal 30' v-berth. Rather, it seemed "less substantial" with the curtain. So, in the 9.2C, you gain the big and private aft cabin, but at the expense of the v-berth.

Both boats that I visited were on cradles, so I cannot speak much to actual sailing characteristics. Both boats were in the mid $20k range.

I could live with either of these, but it's not yet time for me. I could see a couple living aboard. It would absolutely require creativity, but it could be done. I think most couples would prefer something larger.

If anything else comes to mind, then I'll post again.


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

I had my first affair back in 85 with a lady on a 9.2C so you've got my vote 

I've always like CC layouts. Big cabin, plenty of space & you're sitting up high compared to an aft cockpit boat.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

I looked at one when buying my Pearson 28-2. People have mentioned the highlights, so I'm just going to list my concerns with the design:

The center cockpit is really high on this boat, and the boat has a ton of freeboard. That will make docking harder in a strong wind as you'll get blown around. My Pearson also has a lot of freeboard, but it is nowhere near as much as the 9.2C, and I consider this to be the biggest downside of the Pearson.

There are no cockpit lockers on the 9.2C, so I don't know where you are supposed to store fenders, dinghy oars, docking lines, cleaning supplies, and all of the other stuff that ends up in your average lazarette.

Engine access is pretty tight since it is stuffed in between the high cockpit and the shower. In comparison on my Pearson 28-2 I get full access to the top, front, and back of the engine. On my friend's Yankee 30 you get full access to all sides of the engine. Those designs are a lot easier to work on.

There are other aft cabin boats in the 30' range out there. The Pearson 28-2 is one of them, but similar designs can be found in a wide variety of boats like the Beneteau First 285 or 305, J/97, and some Hunter models.


----------



## Familycruisers (Dec 15, 2011)

There was one loose roming the anchorage this evening. Could of claimed salvage...lol


----------



## FirstCandC (Mar 26, 2013)

We took a good hard look at a 9.2C a couple of years ago. You will probably love it or hate it. The boom seemed entirely too low for my taste. The Admiral loved the head w/shower, and she also liked the aft cabin. But that was about it on the positive end. The v-berth looked entirely too small. We also don't like carpet lined walls. Different strokes for different folks, I guess.


----------



## mikeysail29 (Jul 22, 2013)

It's a great boat. I owned one for several years (in fact it might have been the one you've looked at if you are in Idaho). Interestingly, I've also owned a Pearson 28-2 as mentioned by one of the previous responders. That's also a great boat, but for different reasons.

Of the 7 sailboats I've owned I can honestly say the one I truly regretted selling the most was the S2. It was our first big boat and we learned a lot sailing it. 

I can give you a lot more info if you email me directly.
Mike


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

FirstCandC said:


> The v-berth looked entirely too small. We also don't like carpet lined walls. Different strokes for different folks, I guess.


When you have a big aft cabin, the v-berth becomes a garage.
The carpeting on the walls is an issue. For me I'd replaced it just so you wouldn't have to deal with mold issues.


----------



## danmiller (Sep 7, 2013)

G'day! I'm a proud owner of an S2 9.2 CC Love it. I used to sail a Hunter 35.5 Legend with an almost identical layout only 6 feet longer! I'm also new to sailnet so... Hi everyone!


----------

